# I may be SMALL... but I'm the BOSS!



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

Yeap~! I believe this 'words' really suit my girls or any other malts here... they're small but they're the boss at home!

Bought this tag as soon as I saw it and it really fits my girls! B)

[url=http://imgboot.com/user/nophie/Autumn-Jasmine-blogger/dsc0741.jpg][/URL]


evidence that she was my boss at home is on the next photo... see how 'elegant' is her pose while sleeping? xD



she's indeed my boss at home that I need to serve every day :wub:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

What an adorable boss! She could rule my house anyday!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Of course your the boss, and that's the way it should be:thumbsup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I certainly understand why she's the BOSS. Too darn cute not to be.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i certainly understand what u mean , shes def a bosslady , too cute.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

how cute is she!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley: sounds like she has you wrapped around her precious paw:HistericalSmiley:
what a sweet baby:wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

She is striking an elegant pose while sleeping. I think she is more than the boss....I think she is the QUEEN.


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

Madison's Mom said:


> What an adorable boss! She could rule my house anyday!


I bet she's more than happy to rule your house too! :thumbsup:



lynda said:


> Of course your the boss, and that's the way it should be:thumbsup:


I guess so... hahhaa



Lacie's Mom said:


> I certainly understand why she's the BOSS. Too darn cute not to be.


she's indeed use her 'puppy-eyes' to rule me over the house :innocent:



uniquelovdolce said:


> i certainly understand what u mean , shes def a bosslady , too cute.


yep she is! 



Hunter's Mom said:


> how cute is she!!!!


thanks! Hunter is cute little boy too despite his age :wub:



Matilda's mommy said:


> :HistericalSmiley: sounds like she has you wrapped around her precious paw:HistericalSmiley:
> what a sweet baby:wub:


she is! yesterday she hurt one of her paw and she make it till it was a BIG problem while it just a small scratch :blink: she just lie down at her bed and I do everything for her @[email protected]



Sylie said:


> She is striking an elegant pose while sleeping. I think she is more than the boss....I think she is the QUEEN.


haha you should see her sexy sleeping pose.. I guess it will qualify her as the Queen xD


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Ohhh! How sweet! :wub:
I love how she is resting her sleepy head on her paws!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

great sign! shes so cute!:wub:


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

Canada said:


> Ohhh! How sweet! :wub:
> I love how she is resting her sleepy head on her paws!


she loves to sleep on her paws and I :wub: it when she did that before she sleep hehe




mfa said:


> great sign! shes so cute!:wub:


cute right?! I bought it as soon as I saw the sign and it really fits her :blush:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwwh what a cutie pie :wub:


----------

